# All audio cuts out



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

If you're loosing turn signals sounds like a module is going down or is trying to protect itself due to whatever the **** it is they did for the audio. It is possible that a wire is shorting to ground or causing to much draw. The unit could just be drawing to much?

Also what's with those funky letters? I don't get what you're trying to say with the last sentence. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It sounds like you've got a short or excessive load on the head unit. It's protecting itself.


----------

